# The Colony, Anyone?



## preppermama

Anyone seen this show? I just watched season 1 and 2 on Netflix. While it's not the best survival show I've seen out there, I still learned quite a bit from it. 

I have a new respect for the engineers of the world and the amazing things they are able to create with their talents. Honestly, the show has inspired me to want to take a small engines class and develop my mechanical abilities a bit more. 

I also think the show does a great job teaching the importance of banding together with others in a SHTF situation and having a strong security plan in place from day 1. I used to think DH and I could manage on our own, but now I realize I will need to be out in our neighborhood working together with neighbors to keep our community safe and functioning.


----------



## WVTactics

I liked the part where they made a wood-gasifier! That was amazing.


----------



## preppermama

Absolutely! John was the real brains behind the operation during season 1. I also liked his homemade tazer.


----------



## WVTactics

Yeah that show was pretty good I loved it and learned a lot of things about it!


----------



## shotlady

dang looks like i missed yet another good show.i just didnt. to watch things like this will help you understand the hard questions before you ask them and of course whih questions to ask. its a great way to master and consider all variables- make decisions before SHTF. id love to see this series


----------



## WVTactics

Yeah both seasons are on Netflix the bad thing about it is the seasons are very short with not many episodes but they are packed with tons and tons of useful information.


----------



## preppermama

Yup, Netflix has both seasons online. Just watching how they built the sand and charcoal filter to purify water was great. It showed people what water looks like pre-filter and post...also explaining that even post filtration, you still should boil it.


----------



## WVTactics

How did you like the shower set up??? Here in WV this time of year would be terrible


----------



## LAWNKILLER

I was watching S1 when it was on the air orginally, but lost interest in it after the good DR went missing (spoiler). But started getting an ep in every now and again between Myh busters/ McGyver/ Star Trek NG/ Far scape/ Survivors/ Outcasts and now the walking dead. Oh and I have watched all the Star gate eps (SG1, SGA and SGU).

I lost interest because it was just not realistic I felt. It was too easy. The Safe Haven was filled with all the stuff they needed. Just too perfect, and they should've bugged out a long time ago.


----------



## preppermama

Yeah, the shower setup would never work here in Maine. It's cold 10 months of the year here. I suspect we will be doing a lot of 'whore's baths' if the SHTF up here. LOL. Nothing worse than being cold and wet. 

Lawnkiller - Yeah, I definitely agree on that front. 

Maybe I was just raised to have outdoor skills, but I found it kind of unbelievable that people were starving in season 2 and not going out fishing and trapping more. My butt would have been out there bringing home the food for the group. I got so mad when they set up makeshift fishing lines on the rickety bridge they built. No one thought to go take the lines down during the big storm they had and they all washed away! Definitely not the brightest group I've seen.


----------



## 1895gunner

I watched the first two seasons live and enjoyed most of it. Some good ideas and some common sense stuff done wrong also. Have to agree I liked the wood gasifier; didn't know you could do that!

1895gunner


----------



## preppermama

1895gunner said:


> I watched the first two seasons live and enjoyed most of it. Some good ideas and some common sense stuff done wrong also. Have to agree I liked the wood gasifier; didn't know you could do that!
> 
> 1895gunner


I've only seen it done by one other person on Doomsday Preppers - Southerprepper1's engineer friend converted a truck to run on a wood gasifier.


----------



## Irish

I am planning on watching them just for the Info but I do agree it was WAY to easy!

The worst part of it for me is the cast? How AWESOME would it be if when SHTF that the small group happened to have mechanic, handyman, and er nurse, engineer, dr., a martial arts expert and I dont remember the rest but Seriously? Not any bums or gas station attendants maybe a burger king fry guy? lol I dont know all I know is I would be COMPLETELY STOKED to find out the group I ended up with all had a WICKED set of skills? Not 1 just normal person?

Im still going to watch them though because there is some wicked good info there!


----------



## WVTactics

I know :d


----------



## preppermama

The show has actually really inspired me to take a small engines class through my local adult ed program. I think it will be an indispensible skill to have when TSHTF


----------



## Denton

Thanks, Mama! As always, you offer a lot of good information and ideas!


----------



## WoadWarrior

I just started watching it... one episode down. Question... this is in LA... a few years ago... I started watching one that took place in an area devastated by a store... close to a swamp and remember the team killing and eating an alligator. This doesn't seem like the same show. Does anyone remember that one? If so... could you shoot me the name?

Thanks


----------



## Watercanlady

Sounds like a good show to watch. I missed it.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

OK, So I wrapped up S1 and was kinda let down when I started S2 cause I kinda thought maybe the guy who decided to stay would carry on into the next S2 and start another Colony.

Then S2, the 3 outsiders come and they (the colony ppl) don't do damn thing with security. Meanwhile 2 of the most in shape/hard working guys are sitting around in quaritine. WTF major FAIL!! yes be in Quaritine but be productive. They could go out and work on the perimeter and beef it up (start with shutting the flipping gate!!). Inside, putting the supplies upstairs, Best thing they have done thus far. They should've reinforced the stair well with pallets ect. to slow them down. Put that large gas/fire extingisher at the top and used it when hostiles entered to disorientate them. With all that has happened, I would seal off the first floor completely and build a ladder to the 2nd floor that was removable and raise it each night/hostile forces show up. Plus that would keep ppl away from the snakes at night.

I have not gotten much further then S2 E1 so we will see, and yes hine sight is alway 20/20 but they make some stupid mistakes right off the bat. Its just way too easy, Survivor is/was better. I know it is different but still kinda the same idea. start with nothing,, trully nothing. At least that is how the Survivor started out. Now its about how hot/good looking they are and getting celebs to join the mix.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

L.A. Season 1 (S1)

New Orleans? some place Katrina hit is Season 2 (S2)



WoadWarrior said:


> I just started watching it... one episode down. Question... this is in LA... a few years ago... I started watching one that took place in an area devastated by a store... close to a swamp and remember the team killing and eating an alligator. This doesn't seem like the same show. Does anyone remember that one? If so... could you shoot me the name?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LAWNKILLER

I just wiki The Colony to see where these were filmed and learned there was a S3 but someone got killed in the process of filming, so they stopped.


----------



## WoadWarrior

LAWNKILLER said:


> L.A. Season 1 (S1)
> 
> New Orleans? some place Katrina hit is Season 2 (S2)


Thanks Lawnkiller... I guess I just need to keep watching.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

YEP, This thread got me to revisit on Netflix (plus I finished The Walking Dead). They are good scenerios to look at and say good thinking or WTF why?


----------



## LAWNKILLER

I know right? like only PHDs and Professionals are going to survive right?

I guess that could happen, realisticly your gonna group up with like minded ppl right? If your gonna group up why not either coworkers/neighbors etc. and both are gonna kind be in the same pedigree if you will. Just off the top of my head< I have an railroad engineer who builds classic cars, a nurse, a home builder who also rebuilds/fixes classic cars, two college teachers, a HVAC Repair guy, an electric engineer, and several elderly folks that have great green thumbs and huge gardens. At work I have farmers/ranchers/hunters/mechanics and thats each coworker. My wife and I both have medical backgrounds (We met at EMT training classes in college, I was working on becoming a fireman, she was working on her Masters)



Irish said:


> I am planning on watching them just for the Info but I do agree it was WAY to easy!
> 
> The worst part of it for me is the cast? How AWESOME would it be if when SHTF that the small group happened to have mechanic, handyman, and er nurse, engineer, dr., a martial arts expert and I dont remember the rest but Seriously? Not any bums or gas station attendants maybe a burger king fry guy? lol I dont know all I know is I would be COMPLETELY STOKED to find out the group I ended up with all had a WICKED set of skills? Not 1 just normal person?
> 
> Im still going to watch them though because there is some wicked good info there!


----------



## Irish

LAWNKILLER said:


> I know right? like only PHDs and Professionals are going to survive right?
> 
> I guess that could happen, realisticly your gonna group up with like minded ppl right? If your gonna group up why not either coworkers/neighbors etc. and both are gonna kind be in the same pedigree if you will. Just off the top of my head< I have an railroad engineer who builds classic cars, a nurse, a home builder who also rebuilds/fixes classic cars, two college teachers, a HVAC Repair guy, an electric engineer, and several elderly folks that have great green thumbs and huge gardens. At work I have farmers/ranchers/hunters/mechanics and thats each coworker. My wife and I both have medical backgrounds (We met at EMT training classes in college, I was working on becoming a fireman, she was working on her Masters)


I do see exactly what your saying. I just think for the shows sake it would be nice to see a grunt or 2. 
It just potrays only the educated survive, But I have known A LOT of people, that well needless to say were the definition of "Dumb Luck"!! That wouldnt be allowed to run the fryer at a fast food joint but trip on a shoelace and miss being hit by a Semi


----------



## Irish

Ok I watched some more last night and I think all I have to say is "I hope to GOD that if I end up with absolutely no supplies I find a warehouse as awesome as their's!!"

I mean a whole crate brand new crate of harbor frieght tools in "An ABANDONED Warehouse"?

Regardless some wicked good/COOL info and I know what I will have to scrounge for to make certain things now (Im taking notes on the show) Its just a fairy tail post apoc though.


----------



## preppermama

I thought the same thing. They hit the Harbor Freight jackpot!
!


----------



## Irish

Still a bunch of amazing info!! I think the info alone makes it worth the watch by all means!


----------



## preppermama

That was my thought. I thought watching them put the sand and charcoal filter together at the very beginning was neat. I had never seen that done. The engineers are the ones who truly inspired me in season one and I've been stalking John's blog in real life. I think most anyone could do some of the things those guys were doing if they had a few basic classes and a good mentor. 

One thing that leaves me scratching my head is why they didn't send people out in groups to do recon more often. They had weapons and large enough numbers in their group to split in half. I would've had daily recon missions scheduled to gather supplies, hunt, and fish. Anyone who isn't back at camp being useful is going on recon that day. I thought the season 2 people were especialy useless. They were within walking distance of the bayou and STARVING. That's just pure laziness. I would've kept that group fed with the fish and aquatic creatures alone.

I also didn't care for the way they ended each season. I thought it was too abrupt. They should have done more follow up interviews with people, etc.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I just had a look at the first episode on youtube but clicked 'exit' before the end because most of the people were just not my kind of people and I wouldn't want to be anywhere near them in a survival situation, too shallow, semi-neurotic and uptight for me!
I couldn't bear watching just that one 50-minute episode right through, so to try watching the other 19 would send me round the bend..


----------



## WoadWarrior

I also saw "some" value in the shows but was greatly confused by their gross stupidity in what most of us would say is basic good common sense. I'm confused by simple comments like "we'll have to swallow our pride and eat rat" from season one. Huh? I would have been hunting rats from day one, not putting together fireworks and record players. As a matter of fact, those shotgun shells were more useful as shotgun shells. A primitive gun isn't all that hard to make... especially when compared to what they did make. Ahhh... too many complaints to mention. Still, I'll take if for the lessons I can learn and will consider the rest pure entertainment. 'nuff said.


----------

